# Kontakt MIDI Routing (More than 16 Instruments)



## BenG (Jul 21, 2015)

Is there a way to effectively use Kontakt's 4 Groups (0-16, 17-32, 33-48, 49-60) within my Cubase template. 

I would love to keep all of my woodwinds in one instance of Kontakt and use Expression Maps to switch between them. 

Is this possible?


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes, it is possible, but not via expression maps channel switching (only 16channels possible). You need to use key switches, program change or a dedicated CC and have a multi script within kontakt, that switches. I wrote one myself, but although it did work (without hanging notes), it had some problems at very high voice counts. I didn't have the time to check that out, yet. There are multi scripts from different developers. I think, cinesamples had a nice one ... you will have to search and try a little bit ...


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 21, 2015)

You might want to check this out

http://vi-control.net/community/index.php?threads/velocity-keyswitch-multiscript.46466/

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## BenG (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks Bob! That's exactly what I was looking for!


----------

